# If there's an Amazon locker in your apartment complex...



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

What would be the reason why they don't use it? I had 10 packages to this apartment and only one could be delivered to the locker. 

WTF is wrong with people? Why would they want packages to be left in front of the door and risk getting their packages stolen? I just don't understand.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Placebo17 said:


> What would be the reason why they don't use it? I had 10 packages to this apartment and only one could be delivered to the locker.
> 
> WTF is wrong with people? Why would they want packages to be left in front of the door and risk getting their packages stolen? I just don't understand.


That would be EFFIN GREAT ... Would not have to deal with searching and our management.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Would love it. Online time I have delivered to amazon locker and that was at a QT Gas station


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

The same reason folks don't give a gate code, if it doesn't make it to them daddy Amazon will send them a new one. They don't think about us at all.


----------

